# Narbonne to Agde Aires and wild spots?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi All

Currently parked up at Lisle Sur Tarn just west of Albi and about 100 miles from the Med coast. 

The weather in the south of France has been dissapointing and although we never seem to have great exerpiences of the Med coast we are again considering a few days or maybe a week down there as it seems to be the only place where the sun will be shining and where its warm.

We did Frontignan Plage two years ago and Agde but wondered what it was like between Narbonne and Agde.

There seems to be a few Aires between Narbonne and Agde but they look like typical med Aires to me. Over priced and pretty naff.

Which are the best of the bunch please? Any wild spots you might want to share? I dont really want a campsite unless its a quiet and cheap one.

Im not fussed about being right on the coast or near stuff as we have the bike. Would rather trade space and tranquility for location.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Barry,we stopped at Marseillen Plage this year,all hard standing secure and in easy walk of the town.Another,private aire,that we loved was at Camping car Roussillon at Latour bas Elne 6 k from Argeles sur Mer,really nice but quiet.
curlyboy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

CurlyBoy said:


> Hi Barry,we stopped at Marseillen Plage this year,all hard standing secure and in easy walk of the town.Another,private aire,that we loved was at Camping car Roussillon at Latour bas Elne 6 k from Argeles sur Mer,really nice but quiet.
> curlyboy


Thanks

I have a feeling we might have stayed at Latour bas Elne. Nice private Aire a couple off miles from the coast and south east of Perpignan?


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*Ade onwards*

the coast route up to Perpignan will be okay would be a easy drive lots of places to stop, if you do go as far to Port Barcares do a right and pick up the d117 this route follows the foothills of the Pyrenees this is not a fast road but scenic, you could then branch off at Foix to Pamiers large aire and worth a visit to the market on a Monday or just to see the buildings, ,if you do go that way there are aires at Quillan and parking at Puivert by the lake, anyway enjoy the rest of your trip and hope the W/ pump carries on alright


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

barryd said:


> Hi All
> 
> The weather in the south of France has been disappointing......
> 
> ...


Hi Barry

We've been in Provence for the last week - inland from the coast - and the weather has hardly missed a beat. Warm and sunny most of the time, with frequent gin-clear blue sky. Had a couple of overnight storms last weekend, with partial cloud during the day - but still warm.

Forecast still looking good too.

Head south-east if I were you...

Cheers, Mike


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

mikebeaches said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All
> ...


Thanks Mike

Its one of our favourite parts of France but done to death and we only have three and a bit weeks left so it would be quite a diversion. We wrongly assumed that the Mistral would trouble where you are and that the Lot and Dordogne this time of year would be settled but this is not the case. Crap start to summer in France and a rubbish end it seems. Not much better than the UK this year it seems.

We had a few nice days at St Rome de Tarn which is quite possibly the most magical place in France (for us) but its been really cold at night and in the morning with a few hours of nice warm sun later on. This morning on the way to Albi to get a new water pump we stopped off at a few places and it was flipping freezing!

Looks good ish down the med so maybe thats where we will head.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Barry, not sure how far you want to go but Sete is a lovely place to visit and there is an Aire we saw just South of there alongside the beach. Might suit as you have the scooter. We stopped near the centre for a visit near a lorry park but didn't fancy it for over night.

Enjoy.

Gary.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gary1944 said:


> Hi Barry, not sure how far you want to go but Sete is a lovely place to visit and there is an Aire we saw just South of there alongside the beach. Might suit as you have the scooter. We stopped near the centre for a visit near a lorry park but didn't fancy it for over night.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Gary.


Thanks. We did Sete a couple of years ago. Interesting place with a really weired chapel on top of the hill.

Seems to be a few aires around Fluery and Valras plage just south of there. Might give them a go. I suspect it will be busy though as the weather might attract lots of vans.


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

You could try the aires at either Marseillian Plage for Sete or Leucate just past Narbonne. Both are good aires, large and within easy walking distance of the towns.

We're down there next week at Agde so let's hope the weather stays fine 

Mick


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Barry

Bages / Peyriac de Mer are nice spots on the lagoons inland from Gruissan / Port La Nouvelle area. Peyriac has a spot on the edge of the village where I've seen vans parked up but there are also places where you could wild camp easily. Lots of birdlife and flamingos (but not many of them at the moment) and nice walking. Bages has watersports as it is a bit windier than Peyriac. Nice bar restaurant in Peyriac.

If you wanted to be more inland and in the hills, Duilhac sous Peyreperteuse - nice aire and brilliant Cathar castle with good audio guide.

Weather here in the Minervois today is sunny and about 24 but it was dull and cloudy when I landed at Carcassonne this morning. Meteo has good forecast for the area for the next few days but it's about as good as a British forecast!

Brian


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Marseillan plage looked hideous to us so we carried in through. Marseillan itself was very pleasant, stayed overnight in one of the car parks. Quiet, pretty little port with good bars and restaurants. No clue why everyone was determined to cram onto a bit of concrete at the plage


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

salomon said:


> Marseillan plage looked hideous to us so we carried in through. Marseillan itself was very pleasant, stayed overnight in one of the car parks. Quiet, pretty little port with good bars and restaurants. No clue why everyone was determined to cram onto a bit of concrete at the plage


Thanks. I think I have written that one off already from looking at in on Camping car infos.

There are a couple around Fluery near Valras Plage that dont look too bad. Its a trade off really. Stay up here and stay and see nice places but probably not very good weather or hit the beach with naff aires but plenty of sunshine.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

A new aire, not in the guides and with no facilities. Portiragnes plage Ouest. East of Beziers.
I think its signposted and its a 30 second walk to the beach.

We often walk the dog down there as my parents live in Portiragnes village, its a seperate place to the Plortiragnes Plage.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

We particularly like the Leucate area, lots of Aires there, the one at Leucate Plage has spectacular views to the Pyranees. Theres plenty space for everyone, sea all around, vineyards (Fitou, Peyriac), lots of walks. A favourite with wind-surfers, it tends to be a bit breezy but there are so many places to explore. And the moules are just something else! 
No mountains tho Barry!
Hope you enjoy your remaining 3 weeks.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

If you get fed up with coast Barry, try inland along the Orb valley. It's a beautiful valley and quiet after the season. 
Small muni campsite at Tour sur Orb on the river.
Bedarieux has a free Aire (by the Stade and next to the river. Good fishing). Lamalou has a couple of free car parks regularly used by vans. The road along the valley to St Pons has many laybys regularly used by vans. 
There's a car park (payant) used by vans in Mons la Trivalle. Great walk up the gorge to the hamlet of Heric.
There's camp sites at Olargues (one of the prettiest villages in France) and at St Pons. Can be cold in mornings in the valley, but forecast is good for the next week or so.
Garcia


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We stayed at Portiragnes plage last year, its a freebie Barry, so right up your street :wink: You can get water from the toilets near the beach.
From memory theres about 10 places so get there early for a spot. I thought I had put it in the database last year but must have forgot.

Just up the road from marseillan plage aire there is a huge carpark where they tolerate motorhomes, its just by the old Cap D'Agde to Sete road whichis now closed off, 2 min walk to the beach, you will see all the vans parked up. Another freebie but no facs.

If you have the time go across to Piemanson Plage where there is a great freecamp spot on the beach near Port St Louis du Rhone, its on cc-Infos.

..or you could get yourself down to sunny Portugal, its scorchio down here, parked up by the beach just south of Figueira Da Foz.  

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers everyone and thanks Pete for that useful info. Well here we are at les Cabanes de Fluery just down from Beziers and Valras plage and not far from the first one you mentioned Pete.

Weather been superb but Mrs D says it should be hotter (about 26c). 

Got to the aire at les Cabanes de fleury just after 12 and it was flipping full! Good job as its a bit grim.

Just 1km before the aire is a superb wild spot on grass right by the river / canal. Half a dozen vans spaced out along here. Flipping great. And free of course. 

I can't understand why vans keep driving past and trying to cram on the aire.

Found a few other spots out on the bike today as well.

Hopefully the weather will stay nice


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Might see you down there Barry, we are just outside Angouleme, and the weather is miserable! We've stayed at Marsellian Plage and it's alright and 4.50 a day it's good value. Just seen where you are at and might head that way in the next few days, we need a bit if sun. 

Saying you have only 3 weeks left, I met a dutchie yesterday, who had 3 weeks in total and he had been to the costa brava, Bilbao, San Sebastián and we met him in Vouvray! Makes me feel lazy!

Keep us updated on the weather. 

Ps Fwiw, I didn't rate Cap'd adge.

Speak soon

W


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers

It's blowing a flipping gale this morning and the hunters have been out shooting the place up since 5:30 am!

I gather Aude is the windiest department and this morning I can believe it.

The attitude to wilding seems relaxed though. In the night a polish tranny van appeared and pitched a tent! Never even heard them. It is starting to look like a gypsy camp now!

Might move on towards gruissan where according to the weather online its less windy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Update*

Still down here now at Port Vendres which is opposite the Aire at Fluery (other side of the river) and plenty of space (unlike the Aire) and also free.

Found wild spots at Gruissan, Fluery, Vendres Plage and here. Found one also today on the Canal de Midi on the way to Beziers on the bike which we might use. So wilding quite possible around here.

But

The flipping wind is doing my head in. Its warm enough but the wind just spoils it.

Might follow some of Garcias spots later in the week by then its looking warmer and sunnier towards the weekend.

We want to go up to nages and lac laouzas which is a favourite spot but its over 2500 ft and weather reports for the weekend are varied.

Decisions eh?


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Barry,

Leucate Plage is a firm favourite of ours and it's not that expensive at €7.20 p/n. You get 10 mins free wifi per day on the aire (or it costs €12 for the week). There are in principle 2 Aires at the same spot, one on the beach and one that backs on to the Municipal Campsite. If you can get on the beach side the sea views are lovely. You can also use the showers in the campsite if it is still open.

Narbonne Plage isn't bad but costs €10 p/n. Personally I prefer St Pierre la mer (Fleury D`Aude) which is only 3 miles round the coast and its free for 2 hours or €7 p/n. There is huge market on every day till 1:30pm (well there is in July / August, presume it is still on).

If you round at Port Vendres, Collioure is well worth a look but the Aire is a bit expensive at €15 p/n (it may be cheaper from 1st sept, not sure). The town is lovely though and there is a free bus (navette).

There is an aire at St Cyprien (next town to Argeles) in a corner of the Marina (backs on to the Lidl), but its another expensive one at €12 p/n IIRC.

There are a few small places you can stop at Baracares, but its not one we like.

There are quite a few nice towns on the road between St Cyprien and Leucate where you can stopover (I recall one by the McDonalds nr Sainte Marie Plage). There also seems to be a lot of Vans overnight at the Oyster/Mussel Farm inbetween Leucate Port and Leucate Plage.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi Barry,
> 
> Leucate Plage is a firm favourite of ours and it's not that expensive at €7.20 p/n. You get 10 mins free wifi per day on the aire (or it costs €12 for the week). There are in principle 2 Aires at the same spot, one on the beach and one that backs on to the Municipal Campsite. If you can get on the beach side the sea views are lovely. You can also use the showers in the campsite if it is still open.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. We have looked at quite a few of the Aires on the scooter and I agree St Pierre la mer looks one of the best but they are full to bursting. I dont like big aires at the best of times but more so when they are choka. There are plenty of good wild spots though so I would rather use them. Not many seem keen to wild around here despite there being plenty of opportunities and few restrictions.

My only concern about where we are tonight at the Port is its next to some kind of mussels / fruits de mer place which for all we know might start up at 5am! will see in the morning if the Aire dwellers get the last laugh! 

I suspect we will hang around this area for a few days then head back inland.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Well Barry the wind is expected to drop by the weekend and the forecast is for a real good weekend. Up at Nages it's expected to be over 20 (which is not great but better than it's been, so far this week!).
You're right to be careful tho, as at that altitude, late autumn can come quite early....hopefully you'll be OK this weekend.
From where you are you could come UP the Orb valley from Beziers. it's a pretty enough drive with some nice spots. if you like the wine, stop at the co-ops in Berlou and/or Roquebrun....best red wine in the area!
Turn Left after the bridge at Tarrassac and follow the valley of the Jaur towards St Pons till you turn up into the hills for the lake....Nice up there and quiet at this time of year. 
if you're interested in the cycling, it's worth knowing that you can now cycle the whole way from Bedarieux to Mazamet on the "Piste Verte" 
......the green path made from the old railway line. Easy but very pleasant pedalling !
have fun
Garcia


----------

